# Fusion nuvo 20 lighting



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyone out there have a fusion nuvo 20? Curious what guys are running for lights. Im on the fence between a Prime or Kessil 160. My lfs (bigals) said Kessils are awful because they get hot and dont output much light after a while. I think they just dont like them because they dont sell them!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Lilphil26 said:


> Anyone out there have a fusion nuvo 20? Curious what guys are running for lights. Im on the fence between a Prime or Kessil 160. My lfs (bigals) said Kessils are awful because they get hot and dont output much light after a while. I think they just dont like them because they dont sell them!


Balderdash about BA's comments about Kessils !

I ONLY run Kessils and I am currently running the 360W and 160W models on different tanks. I have been using these lights for more than 1 year 
Great adjustability, awesome light output and amazing shimmer effects and excellent coral growth and polyp extension 
Heat is minor and fan noise is hardly noticeable. These lights for me have been bullet proof so far

Coral Reef Shop, Burlington switched to these lights approx 6 months ago so you may want to visit them to get their opinion. To my knowledge, Big Al's does not run Kessils so not sure how they feel competent to comment on them

I am located on the east side of Toronto and if you are ever out this way, you are more than welcome to visit me and see my Kessils in action

On a related note... lighting is one of the key factors in reef keeping and should not be compromised IMHO. Don't cheap out on lights because you may end up having to replace the cheap lights with an upgrade later

Good luck


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a 24" tank and just sold my Prime (not enough spread) to buy a Kessil 160 Tuna Blue. Love it.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks guys. I figured it was nonsense about the kessil just because they dont sell them.


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

you can always make DIY  will save you a lot of money and the Kits are very easy to assemble.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Diy did cross my mind. I can make a hood out of pine or oak and buy leds from ledsupply with a meanwell driver. It wont have the features of a 300 dollar light but i can make something for under 100 bucks quite easily.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

So a bit of an update... I ended up getting a lagoon 25 by innovative marine. I went with a kessil160 tuna blue so i hope its enough. The tank is 24x24 roughly and 12 inches deep.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Lilphil26 said:


> So a bit of an update... I ended up getting a lagoon 25 by innovative marine. I went with a kessil160 tuna blue so i hope its enough. The tank is 24x24 roughly and 12 inches deep.


Thanks for the update - nice set up 
The Kessil should be enough - keep us posted


----------

